# replacement campy rims (shamal ultra)



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

I hit a nice hole and pinched a tube this week. The rear Shamal Ultra made it out ok... but it's no longer perfect. Got me thinkin' about actually having to replace it some day... I can't find anyone who sells replacement rims for Campy wheelsets.

Anyone have an online source... or know what a rim costs?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

try these guys:

you should be able to order it from a campy dealer... these guys have eurus, should give you some idea...

http://www.harborcountrybike.com/CAMPAGNOLO_EURUS_REAR_CLINCHER_RIM_p/rimm1008.htm


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*That gives me an idea...*

Ouch... $205 for a rim... I guess I should have expected it. The Shamal would be more like $250, then... just silly. Guess they had to justify the $1000 price tag for the set. Thanks for the reply. Still looking for a web source...


----------

